# How to remove hair algae from java moss?



## waynet

Hi: 

My java moss is starting to grow hair algae. I think my tank has to much light. I like a bright tank so I don't want to reduce light.

I read on the internet some people use hydrogen peroxide on the java moss to kill the hair algae. 

The question is will the hydrogen peroxide also kill my Crystal Red Shrimps.

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## hgi

Aside from removing the algae, give us some info on your tank's size, what filter your using and how many watt lights you are using, as well as how long your lights are on each day. Dose your tank get any natural sunlight threw a window? 

I personally would just pull the java moss and toss it and acquire some new stuff since it's so easy to get and is cheap if not free rather than trying to battle it.

If we can pin point the cause of algae growing in your tank we'll be able to advise you on things you can do or change to prevent it from growing in the first place.

Is hair algae the only type of algae you have in your tank? How long has it been present?


----------



## waynet

Hi:

1. GLO double tube T5 HO 24" light (1 life-glo, 1 power-glo) - 9 hours a day (will reduced to 6 hours with my timer).

2. 29g tank.

3. Only hair algae.

4. two meters from window.

5. I don't want to keep on changing the java moss. I have baby CRS hiding in the moss.

6. Sponge filter and hang over external filter.

Thanks

Wayne.



hgi said:


> Aside from removing the algae, give us some info on your tank's size, what filter your using and how many watt lights you are using, as well as how long your lights are on each day. Dose your tank get any natural sunlight threw a window?
> 
> I personally would just pull the java moss and toss it and acquire some new stuff since it's so easy to get and is cheap if not free rather than trying to battle it.
> 
> If we can pin point the cause of algae growing in your tank we'll be able to advise you on things you can do or change to prevent it from growing in the first place.
> 
> Is hair algae the only type of algae you have in your tank? How long has it been present?


----------



## neven

before you start throwing stuff in your tank, fix the lighting. Easy fix is to raise the lights a bit and to look at this thread PAR vs Distance, T5, T12, PC - Updated Charts to know where to start. You can still attain a bright tank feel by raising your lights and not dealing with the algae

If its just black brush algae on the tips of your ferns and no where else, clip the leaves that reach higher up and dont worry about it further, if its all over the fern, move it lower or to a more shaded area if you wish to leave your lights be


----------



## hgi

1. GLO double tube T5 HO 24" light (1 life-glo, 1 power-glo) - 9 hours a day (will reduced to 6 hours with my timer).
What kind of plants you growing other than java? Low light or High light?
Could you tell me how many Watts these bulbs are? If it's 2 to 3 watts per gallon then that's a good area, but if it's 1watt or less per gallon not much can grow other than algae. 9hours a day is way to long, plants can only absorb so much light per period, 4 to 6hours would be a max for low light plants.

2. 29g tank.

3. Only hair algae.
Good, this might be a quick good read for you as well.
Hair Algae

4. two meters from window. 
Dose natural sunlight get into the tank though? If so try picking up some black (or dark coloured) construction paper from a craft store and tape it to the back and sides to stop the sunlight from getting into the tank.

5. I don't want to keep on changing the java moss. I have baby CRS hiding in the moss.
I totally agree with you, though it's hard to just pull off hair out of java moss and I would find it quicker + easier to just toss it and find a new chunk of java moss (Java grows fast). I don't agree with dumping chemicals in tanks though you can go that way if you wish, I believe it's "Seachem's Flourish Excel" that people use to help fight algae small algae problems in planted tanks, I'm sure someone here will confirm as I don't use but I've heard it from someone somewhere.

Also you shouldn't have to keep changing the java moss once you find out why you have hair algae growing in the first place.

6. Sponge filter and hang over external filter.

Good luck it none the less, algae isn't fun, the gf's beta tank had hair and black algae growing like crazy few month ago... The construction paper did the trick since her tank is near a window.


----------



## pistolpete

Try interrupting the light cycle. Say 3 hours in the morning, then 2 hours off and 5 hours in the evening. This messes up the algae more than it does the plants. Adding more fast growing plants like floating water sprite will reduce the nutrients available to the algae.


----------



## waynet

Hi:

Thank you everyone for taking the time to give me suggestions. I am going to try some of the things you said here. 

Beside Java moss, the plants I have are in my attachment. I don't know their names.

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## waynet

After reading this link (hydrogen peroxide breaks down into H and O in the presence of water).

Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

I decided to clean the java moss with hydrogen peroxide. I took the java moss out of my tank and soaked the java moss in 3% hydrogen peroxide for 10 minutes in the dark.

Rinsed the moss and put back in my aquarium.

I seems ok so far. My shrimps have not died yet.

Thanks

wayne.


----------



## neven

i've done h202 treatments before:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/29g-planted-tank-1951/index2.html
from there i mention my experiences with it  I ended up just going with metricide in the end after i tweaked every parameter possible


----------



## waynet

I did not want to over dosed so I took the java moss out of the tank to do the treatment.

I see you have a nice tank. Plants are great to look at when no algae are growing on them.

I don't think in my case the hydrogen peroxide will kill my CRS so I rinsed the moss before put it back in the tank and also hydrogen peroxide breaks down into Water and O in water.

Wayne.



neven said:


> i've done h202 treatments before:
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/29g-planted-tank-1951/index2.html
> from there i mention my experiences with it  I ended up just going with metricide in the end after i tweaked every parameter possible


----------



## waynet

Please don't try soaking java moss in 3% hydrogen peroxide for 10 minutes. Absolutely not. 

Fortunately my CRS did not die. The java moss now looks die and it smells like very strong gasoline.

One of my CRS just gave birth to about 10 babies. 

The CRS won't touch the java moss. I had to replace the java moss and 1/3 of water in my tank to stabilize it.


Wayne.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

waynet said:


> Please don't try soaking java moss in 3% hydrogen peroxide for 10 minutes. Absolutely not.


You're not supposed to soak anything organic in Hydrogen peroxide. It will destroy the tissue. The moss should have been dipped for a couple of seconds at most or the H2O2 injected with a syringe inside the tank.


----------

